# Bond Arms Derringers



## AZLCR

I have an opportunity to obtain a Bond Arms derringer with the .410/45 Colt barrel. I'm hoping to hear from some of you here that have one of these or at least have fired one. I'm interested in the recoil/ control-ability of this particular version - I know they come in a wide variety of chamberings with interchangable barrels (one of the features that intrigues me), but I imagine the 45 colt/,410 shot shell version is among the most powerful as far as recoil.

Thanks for any info on this interesting little gun.


----------



## sgms

I have had the chance to shoot a Bond 45/410, I think it was the 2000 or maybe the cowboy not sure of the model right now. The recoil was not real bad but the accuracy at even short range was very poor (at lest for me). May be great for some as a personal protection gun, but I don't think I really want to hang my life on a 2 shot wonder. There are a lot more reliable pocket sized SD guns out there and for home protection in a 45/410 look at the S&W Governor or even the Taurus Judge lets face it 5 is better than 2. As the man said nobody ever walked away from a gun fight wishing he hadn't brought so much ammunition.


----------



## AZLCR

Thanks for the feedback, sgms. I agree it would not be a primary SD choice, although I think it may work well as a car gun - easy to have available in the "car holster". For responding to a car-jacking threat I suspect two of the new SD .410 SD loads or 00 buckshot would be sufficient. For general CCW use, though, I'd stick with my LCR. My problem with the Judge variants and the Governor is their size and lack of conceal-ability, although for sure 5 is better than 2! I've not decided about the purchase, so I do thank you for sharing your views!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Any .410 load fired from a derringer won't do enough damage to discourage a determined thug. Indeed, it might only make him mad.
Because the Bond Arms gun is single-action, you will, at best, get off only one round. You will not have the chance to re-cock to fire the second.
And then, even if you do get two shots off, do you know about the contortions required of you, to reload a derringer?

If you insist upon buying this derringer, use only .45 "Long" Colt cartridges in it.

But I believe that it is not a good purchase.

(BTW: I say the exact same things about .410 shells fired from the Judge and Governor, excepting, of course, that you get to fire many more shots.)


----------



## JBarL

Not only are the things mentioned above about loading and cocking but also they bond derringers Have a hard trigger to squeeze they are bout 12 lbs up to 20 lbs trigger pull and if you buy it look at either 45 LC winchester silver tip hollow points or federal 410 personal defense loads with the disc in them or buck shot. best of luck on your purchase.

JBarL


----------



## scooter

I disagree with you there Steve...fired at point blank like in a carjack or mugging the 410 would most definitely be deadly.
Who was the movie star(bruce Li??Brandon Li??) that killed himself with a BLANK gun by shooting himself in the head screwing around with a 9mm blank stage prop gun?
A 410 OO would do a great deal more damage than that.And a cranked up doper on PCP wont feel a 44 mag go off in his gut so theres that to contend with anyway.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> I disagree with you there Steve...fired at point blank like in a carjack or mugging the 410 would most definitely be deadly.
> Who was the movie star(bruce Li??Brandon Li??) that killed himself with a BLANK gun by shooting himself in the head screwing around with a 9mm blank stage prop gun?
> A 410 OO would do a great deal more damage than that.And a cranked up doper on PCP wont feel a 44 mag go off in his gut so theres that to contend with anyway.


back in the early 80s there was a tv guy name jon eric hexum (i think) who popped himself in the noggin with a gun that was loaded with blanks..... sent some wadding right thru the brain.... he was the star of a tv show about spys or private eyes or whatever.....


----------



## onebilly43

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any .410 load fired from a derringer won't do enough damage to discourage a determined thug. Indeed, it might only make him mad.
> Because the Bond Arms gun is single-action, you will, at best, get off only one round. You will not have the chance to re-cock to fire the second.
> And then, even if you do get two shots off, do you know about the contortions required of you, to reload a derringer?
> 
> If you insist upon buying this derringer, use only .45 "Long" Colt cartridges in it.
> 
> But I believe that it is not a good purchase.
> 
> (BTW: I say the exact same things about .410 shells fired from the Judge and Governor, excepting, of course, that you get to fire many more shots.)


You must not have seen this


----------



## paratrooper

onebilly43 said:


> You must not have seen this


Anyone can pose in a picture and make it out to be most whatever they want.

I don't believe for a second, that boar was killed with a derringer. Who in their right mind would even be stupid enough to try?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Maybe the pig thought that the shiny derringer would be good to eat, and the lady fired the shot while her arm was halfway down the boar's throat.

Yeah. Right.

(And maybe the pig was flying by.)


----------



## lakeforktx

I love my Bond Arms Snake Slayer.....again #4 shot or better..aint no joke...the gun is heavy,safe, dependable and packs a lot of punch plus they look cool as heck...and a plus for me is they are made in Texas by Texans, many different calibers...and you got to love Amy the Bond Arms girl..:smt007


----------



## Steve M1911A1

_Chacun à son gôut._


----------



## desertman

I bought my Bond Arms Snake Slayer because it's cool. No other reason. And yes, it is well made, and I love the looks of the octagonal over/under barrel.


----------



## paratrooper

I suppose a derringer has it's place in this day and age, problem is, I'm just not sure where that place might be.

I know lots of people that carry a firearm, but not one carries a derringer. Of all those people I know, the vast majority are highly experienced with firearms and have been around them for years and years, both in their personal and professional life.

Of all the people that I've known to carry, I simply cannot think of a single one that carried a derringer.

I'm thinking a derringer has become more of a curiosity, than anything else. I would *NEVER* consider carrying one for self-defense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Confession:* Forgive me, for once I did grievously sin! I carried a Hi-Standard .22 LR-rimfire derringer as my backup, "get the heck off me" gun. Too horrible to mention, it wasn't even the .22 Magnum version.

In my favor, it must be noted that it fired its two shots double-action, with no cocking required.

*Penance:* I have learned the error of my ways. I live in a place so peaceful that I no longer need to carry a backup pistol. And my wife, and her P3AT, is my living backup.


----------



## niadhf

20 years ago I owned a 45/410 derringer (I think Davis). It made a great back up and boot gun (main was a Colt officers sized 1911 or a Smith model 36). It shot well, and accurate. But after 6 rounds my hand was fatigued. I carried it with 45 colt. I did shoot some 410s through it while clearing the field of snakes. You knew when you shot it!
But it was a stone witch to load fast.


----------



## desertman

Oh, I've carried mine alright, just for the hell of it, same for the little NAA 22's but it was in addition to a Kahr MK40 in a pocket holster and another semi auto in a belt holster, sometimes I wish I could carry 'em all, but I wouldn't be able to walk or hold my pants up.


----------



## Bobv

a friend of mine shot a pig in the forehead with a 380 and the damn pig just stood there, finally finished him with a 45 through the vitals. so sometimes I am confused about damage control with bullets and calipers, i don't think I would pack a derringer or a 22 for that matter, I will stick with my 9mm, 40 cal and the ultimate 45acp for the dope heads and thuds in the big cities.


----------



## wheelspinner

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Any .410 load fired from a derringer won't do enough damage to discourage a determined thug. Indeed, it might only make him mad.
> Because the Bond Arms gun is single-action, you will, at best, get off only one round. You will not have the chance to re-cock to fire the second.
> And then, even if you do get two shots off, do you know about the contortions required of you, to reload a derringer?
> 
> If you insist upon buying this derringer, use only .45 "Long" Colt cartridges in it.
> 
> But I believe that it is not a good purchase.
> 
> (BTW: I say the exact same things about .410 shells fired from the Judge and Governor, excepting, of course, that you get to fire many more shots.)


My Bond Arms .410/45 with PDX shells will take out two BG's in one shot. The PDX contain three .357 size slugs and 15 shot shells........so I'll trust my Derringer as my primary car gun and if I need more firepower I got that in my other hand. Though it probably will not be needed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

wheelspinner said:


> My Bond Arms .410/45 with PDX shells will take out two BG's in one shot...


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

I cannot too strongly suggest that you try this trick on two cardboard targets-you could even have them "standing" side-by-side-before you attempt it in real life with real, live bad guys. The results may surprise you.

Of course, real bad guys don't stand side-by-side, as you'd know if you had ever been held up or mugged. So a better test would be to have the cardboard targets "stand" at least one target's-width apart.
The most realism would be found by having two targets placed 180° apart, with you standing between them, so that each one was at one side of you. That would add the useful experience of having to very quickly re-cock for a second shot.

In any case, you might have a friend time you with a stop-watch, to see just how long it takes you to "eliminate" both threats.
That, too, should surprise you.

Have fun experimenting.


----------



## wheelspinner

I did that..............just as you said and it happened just as I said it would. What now should I do to prove it to you ??? Or could I ??? I did not know "bad guys don't stand side-by-side". Is that factual and can you substantiate that. I'm in need of more info on how bad guys stand. Help me out here. I'm also puzzled as to how you seem so sure I've never been held up or mugged.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

wheelspinner said:


> I did that..............just as you said and it happened just as I said it would. What now should I do to prove it to you ??? Or could I ??? I did not know "bad guys don't stand side-by-side". Is that factual and can you substantiate that. I'm in need of more info on how bad guys stand. Help me out here. I'm also puzzled as to how you seem so sure I've never been held up or mugged.


Talk to a real victim. Or better, talk to a few cops.

I've been mugged, once by two armed kids.
They were the most inept of criminals-to-be, and yet they knew not to bunch themselves together closely enough to allow me to attack both of them.

They were very lucky: I was not allowed by law to be armed, so I couldn't shoot them.
I was very lucky: A passerby saw something suspicious and started to approach, so the kids fled.


----------



## borris

I Understand Both Sides Of The Story , With That Said I would Rather Have A Bond 45lc/410 On Me Then A Straw n A Pea , aka pea shooter / I Do Own A Bond That Does Get Shot There Is A Place For Them And A Time But Not As A Primary CCW As For Use In A Car Jacking It Would Work Well .
:numbchuck:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

borris said:


> ...For Use In A Car Jacking It Would Work Well .
> :numbchuck:


...But you'd never get the second shot off.


----------



## borris

Come On Now Steve ! Never say Never ! L.O.L. Many Things Are Possible With Practice Even You Ka-no Dat ! "razz Razz" ! Berries 
:smt033


----------



## daryllawman

I do like the Bond Arms 45/410 Winchester PDX-1 . I have the Rustic Defender and I use it as a car gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It wouldn't be my choice.
'Nuf said.


----------



## desertman

daryllawman said:


> I do like the Bond Arms 45/410 Winchester PDX-1 . I have the Rustic Defender and I use it as a car gun.


I like the Bond Arms derringers too. But why would you want to carry one when you can carry one of these? You've only got two shots out of that derringer. You've got to cock the hammer for each shot and those derringers are somewhat awkward to hold and aim. Not only that but those PDX-1 410's out of such short barrel lose a lot of their power and velocity. There's only about a half inch of rifling in the barrel.

A Sig P365 holds 10 rounds of 9mm and weighs less than those derringers. And you don't have to cock the hammer for each shot. They go bang, bang, bang 10 times as fast as you can pull the trigger. The sights are a hell of a lot better and they're easier to hold and aim.

As much as I like my derringers they serve no real practical purpose.


----------



## Tangof

If you want it fine. I wouldn't consider it as a viable self defense gun. A Ruger LCP or LCP II is about the same size and weight I think, and much more effective. I had a .22 Davis Derringer long ago. Really useless and very prone to accidents. A .22 LR fired from it was no fight stopping event as it wouldn't pierce 1/4 inch plywood at 10 feet. If you want tp play with it fine. I wouldn't carry iy.


----------



## berettatoter

desertman said:


> I like the Bond Arms derringers too. But why would you want to carry one when you can carry one of these? You've only got two shots out of that derringer. You've got to cock the hammer for each shot and those derringers are somewhat awkward to hold and aim. Not only that but those PDX-1 410's out of such short barrel lose a lot of their power and velocity. There's only about a half inch of rifling in the barrel.
> 
> A Sig P365 holds 10 rounds of 9mm and weighs less than those derringers. And you don't have to cock the hammer for each shot. They go bang, bang, bang 10 times as fast as you can pull the trigger. The sights are a hell of a lot better and they're easier to hold and aim.
> 
> As much as I like my derringers they serve no real practical purpose.
> 
> View attachment 18700


Damn though, those Bond Arms you got sure look good! They look like the kind of gun one would carry on the hip, at a big cookout.


----------



## desertman

berettatoter said:


> *Damn though, those Bond Arms you got sure look good!* They look like the kind of gun one would carry on the hip, at a big cookout.


Thank you, that's the only reason why I bought them. I guess you could use them as a meat tenderizer at a cookout?


----------



## stokes

Shot a pig 11 times with a 44 mag,2 thru the right shoulder 2 thru the neck and 2 thru the ribs as he went by me at about 20 ft.He went about 20yds,turned and came back at me as I was reloading with the guide screaming hit him again in a panic,the guide,not me.As he came back I was only able to get 5 rounds in the reload,5 hits to the face neck and head before he dropped,pigs are tough and handguns,not so much.


----------



## berettatoter

stokes said:


> Shot a pig 11 times with a 44 mag,2 thru the right shoulder 2 thru the neck and 2 thru the ribs as he went by me at about 20 ft.He went about 20yds,turned and came back at me as I was reloading with the guide screaming hit him again in a panic,the guide,not me.As he came back I was only able to get 5 rounds in the reload,5 hits to the face neck and head before he dropped,pigs are tough and handguns,not so much.


Whoa! That would suck. Did you have to clean out your drawers right after that?


----------



## Goldwing

stokes said:


> Shot a pig 11 times with a 44 mag,2 thru the right shoulder 2 thru the neck and 2 thru the ribs as he went by me at about 20 ft.He went about 20yds,turned and came back at me as I was reloading with the guide screaming hit him again in a panic,the guide,not me.As he came back I was only able to get 5 rounds in the reload,5 hits to the face neck and head before he dropped,pigs are tough and handguns,not so much.


I would opt for a rifle over a handgun any time I had a choice for things that will fight back.
GW


----------



## antwerks1961

has anyone had issues with the barrel release lever being hard stiff to release when loaded?


----------

